# Christmas Holidays



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I enjoy Christmas, my favorite thing is time spent with loved ones but I am always glad when it is over. Nice to be back in a normal routine!

What about you?

Linda


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I always breathe a big sigh of relief on January 2nd. This year Lance leaves for Jamaica on Jan 2nd so I might be feeling a little sad but I'll get over it. Put away the dishes, take down the tree, clean up the house. I am looking forward to getting back to the regular routine.

L


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

It always good to get things back to normal and have a time to relax after the holidays


----------



## Heidi (Dec 16, 2008)

Maybe I'm a nut case but I was ready to come back to work today.  I think I need the structure of a schedule in my life.  I feel all out of sorts when I'm off for a couple of days.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

I like the time off, and the more relaxed schedule, but I too look forward to things getting back to normal.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

It didn't really seem like Christmas this year. It came up so fast after Thanksgiving and then the Friday before Christmas our area here in Indiana was hit with a huge ice storm and we lost power. We were out for 25 hours but many houses were out for days. We had family with us for several days while waiting on their power to return. Soon after that it was Christmas, so with not much time to prepare, it just didn't seem like it. I guess it's nice to get back to the regular schedule though.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Heidi said:


> Maybe I'm a nut case but I was ready to come back to work today. I think I need the structure of a schedule in my life. I feel all out of sorts when I'm off for a couple of days.


You and my husband! He was all over us like slime on a pond yesterday and I finally realized it was the stress of four days off and too much togetherness. My daughter and I escaped at 11:30 am to go to the movies and my son went downtown to work on an overdue college paper. My husband says he is never going to retire and I hope he's right because I am not sure he/I could survive with him being around all the time. LOL.

L


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I do less and less every year in regard to Christmas holidays...and I've always given a marginal effort.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie, I can't handle "too much togetherness" either. I like having my own space and time to do my own thing. I am a much nicer person when that happens.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I enjoy Christmas, my favorite thing is time spent with loved ones but I am always glad when it is over. Nice to be back in a normal routine!
> 
> What about you?
> 
> Linda


I love normal, too... wait... what is *normal* anyway??  lol

Seriously, I don't know that my life has had a *normal* since I retired! I was hoping that this holiday season would have meant me staying at home and the kids doing the traveling, but alas... not so! I did however tell them all that if they wanted to see me next year for Christmas they were going to come see me!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

I love Christmas.  It's my most kind and generous and forgiving time of the year.  Wait until you folks see me in March.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Why?  Is St Patrick your patron saint?

I like St. Joseph March 19


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> . . . I am always glad when it is over. Nice to be back in a normal routine!


Me too. NO family. The first Easter after my last family member died I spent with a friend and her bf. Big mistake. I'm quite content by myself.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Love Christmas when it gets here but when it's over it's over!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

tessa said:


> Why? Is St Patrick your patron saint?
> 
> I like St. Joseph March 19


I'm 3/4 Irish.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Our Christmas tree doesn't come down until Epiphany.

Did I mention that I'm a recovering Catholic?


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'm 3/4 Irish.


and the other 1/4?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

tessa said:


> and the other 1/4?


Rum


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

The only time that I miss from school days was after Christmas and before school started. All the time to read the new books.  Now as a mom I like the no stress or expectations time with kids - all the new toys too. My work schedule is very flexable. this year we got a Wii - Wii fit actually tells you your actual age. it took me 4 days but I finally got it to say my correct age   though still not perfect.

enjoy a healthy new year
Sylvia


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I love Christmas. It's my most kind and generous and forgiving time of the year. Wait until you folks see me in March.


They have visiting days in March?  

Mike


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

( not x-mas but Yule is close enough I hope  )

We celebrate the holidays for 12 days, starting on the winter solstice and ending on the first of new year.  We do the traditional X-mas on the 25th with my husbands family.  We get invited to the local Asatru blot and feast (omg the yummiest food, not to mention the mead!) on the 21st of December. Pretty much for 12 days we have special dinners with family and friends, play games, tell stories, exchange small gifts, give our thanks, and remember our loved ones who have passed on.  I love the December holidays, its kinda sad to know its almost over   

Tonight we are just hanging out with family and friends, toss the last yule log into the fire and to watch the ball drop... and finishing off these lovely bottles of mead lol.  I love the togetherness of the holidays, and also the lovely smell of pine in the living room lol!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

jmiked said:


> They have visiting days in March?
> 
> Mike


Like they'd let YOU in to visit.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm glad that the holidays are coming to a close, especially after the hormonal ups and downs of certain members of the family that cause quite a bit of drama.


----------



## Tbarney (Dec 28, 2008)

Scathach said:


> ( not x-mas but Yule is close enough I hope  )
> 
> We celebrate the holidays for 12 days, starting on the winter solstice and ending on the first of new year. We do the traditional X-mas on the 25th with my husbands family. We get invited to the local Asatru blot and feast (omg the yummiest food, not to mention the mead!) on the 21st of December. Pretty much for 12 days we have special dinners with family and friends, play games, tell stories, exchange small gifts, give our thanks, and remember our loved ones who have passed on. I love the December holidays, its kinda sad to know its almost over
> 
> Tonight we are just hanging out with family and friends, toss the last yule log into the fire and to watch the ball drop... and finishing off these lovely bottles of mead lol. I love the togetherness of the holidays, and also the lovely smell of pine in the living room lol!


Are you talking about the New Year's Eve Ball? You will be a day early.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Tbarney said:


> Are you talking about the New Year's Eve Ball? You will be a day early.


lol I meant tomorrow, tonight we are having dinner with my sister... oh my the holidays are such a blur!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Scathach said:


> Tonight we are just hanging out with family and friends, toss the last yule log into the fire and to watch the ball drop... and finishing off these lovely bottles of mead lol. I love the togetherness of the holidays, and also the lovely smell of pine in the living room lol!


I had mead when we went to Ireland. Delicious and it's the only way to keep warm.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

what is in mead? grain alcohol?

sylvia


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

sylvia said:


> what is in mead? grain alcohol?
> 
> sylvia


Its an alcoholic drink made from honey, very yummy. We just got some from Montezuma Winery in NY which is really lovely, and a few bottles of homemade mead from a local farm, the men seem to like it as its a bit more... potent lol.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

LOVE the holidays.  Especially this week AFTER Christmas.  
No school or homework, lots of new toys and games!
No bedtimes, no early mornings, no rushing here and there.

Next week is soon enough to be back into the same ol' same ol'.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Mom of 4 said:


> LOVE the holidays. Especially this week AFTER Christmas.
> No school or homework, lots of new toys and games!
> No bedtimes, no early mornings, no rushing here and there.
> 
> Next week is soon enough to be back into the same ol' same ol'.


 exactly my thoughts. I am a mom of 2

Sylvia


----------

